# Comcast Branded Tivo Box



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

Here is some "Latest News" on this.

From here (Nov 30, 2006)


> Speaking of Comcast, Analyst Daniel Ernst of Hudson Square Research asked Rogers about the status of the Comcast deal and when we might see the new service in trials and deployed.
> 
> Rogers said that the previously announced deal with Comcast is moving along nicely and said that you can expect to see demos of the new Comcast TiVo service coming soon here in January at CES.
> 
> ...


and from here (12/18/06)


> he installation of TiVo software into digital video recorders already in the homes of Comcast subscribers has fallen more than a year behind its original schedule.
> 
> When Comcast and TiVo first announced plans in March 2005 to place TiVos digital video recorder software in existing Motorola boxes in customers homes, the companies said the deployment would be achieved in a majority of Comcast markets in mid-to-late 2006.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

pretty informative stuff. I can not recall an expectation of any large rollout in mid 2006 though. Test runs for sure, which I think are out there, but no large deployment until 2007.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Seems like good news to me. They obviously have a working version out there so its just a matter of working on the deployment issues.


----------



## AndrewFischer (Sep 3, 2002)

rainwater said:


> Seems like good news to me. They obviously have a working version out there so its just a matter of working on the deployment issues.


A handful of units in employee's homes is an alpha test. At least they are to that point. The telling point will be how they run the demo at CES. If anyone on the floor can walk up and try the demo, that's a good sign. If they tightly control the demo, the product is a long way from ready for the pubic.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

More interesting than when it will be available would be details on what it will do and what it will cost. The last set of specs I saw for it was when they made the annoucement over a year ago.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

$5/mo is not bad. Though for me, on basic at $10/mo, I'll have to step up in service, unless I can somehow get Comcast to offer the DVR without having to increase my service level......greatly......


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

jlb said:


> $5/mo is not bad. Though for me, on basic at $10/mo, I'll have to step up in service, unless I can somehow get Comcast to offer the DVR without having to increase my service level......greatly......


I'm pretty sure that $5 a month more than what you'd normally pay for Comcast's DVR which in my area is $9.95 a month, which would make the TiVo Comcast service $15/month. This puts it on par with TiVo's 2 year plan except in that case you own the TiVo box which is a plus (though Comcast will replace it's DVR for free if it breaks so it could be a minus).


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

And still no word on features. Will be basically what the S3 is now, but with less storage and no upfront cost?


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

morac said:


> I'm pretty sure that $5 a month more than what you'd normally pay for Comcast's DVR which in my area is $9.95 a month, which would make the TiVo Comcast service $15/month. This puts it on par with TiVo's 2 year plan except in that case you own the TiVo box which is a plus (though Comcast will replace it's DVR for free if it breaks so it could be a minus).


You forgot to mention Tivo HD upfront cost (msrp $799) versus Comcast/Tivo ($0)


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

classicX said:


> And still no word on features. Will be basically what the S3 is now, but with less storage and no upfront cost?


Give it a month ...


> http://media.seekingalpha.com/article/21506
> 
> Rogers said that the previously announced deal with Comcast is moving along nicely and said that you can expect to see demos of the new Comcast TiVo service coming soon here in January at CES.


2007 CES: January 8-11


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

> You forgot to mention Tivo HD upfront cost (msrp $799) versus Comcast/Tivo ($0)


And, for completeness, the $1.50 per month extra charge for the TiVo Series 3, for the extra CableCARD. Also, the loss of VOD and PPV.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

let's see.....

The original announcement was for them to start the rollout "in mid- to late-2006". Now multichannelnews claims(trausch's second link) it was scheduled for late '05?? ... claiming they are now "more than a year behind"??? And even though they state in the article that things "are going well", they title their article "TiVo, Comcast on Pause"??

All right.

We need to know.

Just who the heck at tivo stole (multichannelnew's) Steve Donohue's girlfriend, kicked sand on his blanket or pee'd in his wheaties??


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

jmoak said:


> The original announcement was for them to start the rollout "in mid- to late-2006". Now multichannelnews claims(trausch's second link) it was scheduled for late '05?? ... claiming they are now "more than a year behind"???


Let's see ... the exact quote that Tivo and Comcast used was ...


> The new service will be marketed with the TiVo brand, and is *expected to be available* on Comcasts DVR products *in a majority of Comcast markets in mid-to-late 2006*.


You can find the quote in:

Comcast / Tivo Press Release:
http://www.cmcsk.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=118591&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=685607&highlight=

Other Tivo press releases:
http://investor.tivo.com/ReleaseDetail.cfm?ReleaseID=172097

Tivo SEC filing
http://a423.g.akamai.net/7/423/1788/ffd995794e274d/www.tivo.com/pdfs/reports/8k_20050526.pdf

Etc.

More recently ... Tivo / Comcast have certainly been more specific about trials / limited availability late 2006 ... ie:


> We are happy with our Comcast relationship and how it is progressing, as is Comcast. Comcast believes we are on track to have the product available in trial before the end of 2006.
> 
> http://seekingalpha.com/article/16179


Multichannel News couldn't get a comment on whether (or not) Tivo software was "expected to be available on Comcasts DVR products in a majority of Comcast markets in mid-to-late 2007" ... hence their one-year behing comment.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Woops! more wheaties/peeing! Sorry 'bout that!


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Dang. DT beat me again.



ZeoTiVo said:


> I can not recall an expectation of any large rollout in mid 2006 though. Test runs for sure, which I think are out there, but no large deployment until 2007.


Comcast's press release made this colorful claim at the time of the Tivo-Comcast announcement. "The new service will be marketed with the TiVo brand, and is expected to be available on Comcast's DVR products in a majority of Comcast markets in mid-to-late 2006." (source)

Subsequent projections were less effervescent. There was plenty of information soon afterwards that made it clear that Comcast wanted this to be an OCAP application and that OCAP would not be ready until late 2006. OpenCable's spec for downloading these apps wasn't even final until 10/31/2006.

Anyway, Comcast has been clear about setting expectations for quite some time, announcing at CES 2006 that they would only be running trials of OCAP software in test markets in 2006.

Motorola didn't begin field trials of OCAP 1.0 software until Q3 2006. (source see page 41)

I suppose that's old news. Uh... not even news because CNN and USA Today readers can't relate to it. There is nothing new about the progress of the rollout, but from the following story you would have you think it is some 11th hour shocker.: "TiVo, Comcast on Pause". Interestingly, the fundamentals of what is going on is newsworthy, but unreported. It's somewhat amusing that it isn't even mentioned that a 1.0 version of a cable operating system release is involved. Actually, OCAP isn't mentioned at all.

*Yawn* And so it goes. Sometimes it seems like the popular media outlets are little better than the talk on the stock chat websites.


----------



## spincut (Oct 12, 2004)

yeah....and i just moved from my apartment so i can no longer use my directv tivo box and had to be releagated to not only comcast regular DVR, but the timewarner area switched ones, so i cannot choose the current motoral boxes and still have to use the old (and in my opinion, crappier) Time Warner Scientific Atlanta stuff to tide me over until the tivo upgrade comes through (since i dont want to buy a whole S3 tivo box when this thing is coming up), so i hope it doesnt take long.

One thing is though, i just talked to someone at tech support for comcast and he said it would no longer be a download, and that when the service comes out everyone that ones will just have to get a new box.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

Justin Thyme said:


> Actually, OCAP isn't mentioned at all.


Why would it be?


> It has required TiVo to write new code to integrate its software with Comcast's (...) "TV Navigator" software platform


'nuf said (especially for the MCN readers the article was orignally intended for).


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

EDIT- Warning- this note has a serious error. Tivo's schedule is not dependent on OCAP because it is not an OCAP application. In my 6 month hiatus, I forgot this very important detail. OOPS. =JT=​


dt_dc said:


> Why would it be?'


The story is about schedule so it is important to understand fundamentals. These fundamentals are not difficult to explain to readers, so I assume the writers simply aren't doing their jobs.

OCAP is more than a comcast entity, and it is an important concept for consumers. There are existing concepts that readers understand well and could be used to understand what is being trialed. Everyone knows what an "operating system" is, and there is general understanding about what the rollout of a 1.0 version of an operating system means.

Without mentioning OCAP at all, they could mention that a new operating system platform is also being rolled out, and that would go a long way towards illuminating people about the schedule pressures.

It is useful to understand that the cableco's are moving to an environment where software ISPs can write applications for cableco boxes whose hardware is created as an OCAP platform much as Dell builds boxes capable of running Windows. The Tivo OCAP port is one of first instances of these applications.

Personally, I regard their schedule with a the skepticism I afford any 1.0 version of any software platform. Without having studied the details of OCAP, I greet it with a generic skepticism that they engineered the hardware abstractions properly to guarantee consumer expectations of responsiveness.

On top of that, if Tivo has any say in the QA, they are not going to let software out the door that risks harming their brand. Their stabilization periods are healthy and prudent and if their engineering staff has anything to say about it, that won't change. If Tivo boxes become as buggy as SciAtl or other Cableco boxes, then consumers simply will not pay a premium for them.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Justin Thyme said:


> It is useful to understand that the cableco's are moving to an environment where software ISPs can write applications for cableco boxes whose hardware is created as an OCAP platform much as Dell builds boxes capable of running Windows. The Tivo OCAP port is one of first instances of these applications.


The TiVo software is not running on OCAP.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Right. I forgot. My bad. Megazone stated long ago that it was a Motorola native application. That is a little more reassuring. 

Has more information emerged in the last 6 months about what standards are being written to? But they do run on top of some layer so that the Cableco can force download some other application. This is Opencable's download spec which was finalized in October, right?


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

Another article ... from CED's xOD newsletter:
http://www.cedmagazine.com/toc-xod/2006/20061219.html (scroll down, second article)

Mostly a re-hash ... but ... one good quote:


> "If there's one thing investors can always count on from cable companies, is that they move at a snail's pace unless they have no choice," wrote Oppenheimer analyst Alan Bezoza, in a research note.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

The analyst doesn't literally mean "no choice". They had a choice with rolling out triple play services, and those are not being rolled out at a snails pace. In the general scheme of things, yes- they had to do _something_ in order to combat the penetration of satellite services, but it what way was there no other choice but to implement triple play in particular?

This analyst also stated:


> TiVo's short-term potential with Comcast and Cox are "a 2008 opportunity (at best)," he added.


Without any basis provided for his skepticism, there is no way to know if he is breathing to much of the rarified gas at his research institution, or whether he has a point.

I suppose it is these sorts of teasers that sells analyst reports at $2500 a pop.

I wonder if the Forrester customers got a refund on the report that suggested Apple iTunes sales collapsed in the first half of this year.


----------



## mphare (Jul 16, 2004)

What I've read is that the TiVo software would be downloaded to the existing Motorola DVRs.. was that a joke? Doesn't seem possible, or even desirable. 

Will the Comcast DVR with TiVo Service suffer form the same maladies as the DirecTV DVR with Tivo Service (i.e. no supported networking, MRV, HMO). Will they even be hackable?

Will capacity upgrades be possible?

This sounds on the surface like a good upgrade, but I wonder if in a year or so after the deployment we'll have a bunch of people moaning because the unit is pretty much locked down like the R-10.


----------



## spincut (Oct 12, 2004)

mphare said:


> What I've read is that the TiVo software would be downloaded to the existing Motorola DVRs.. was that a joke? Doesn't seem possible, or even desirable.
> 
> Will the Comcast DVR with TiVo Service suffer form the same maladies as the DirecTV DVR with Tivo Service (i.e. no supported networking, MRV, HMO). Will they even be hackable?
> 
> ...


as i had said earlier in the thread i was talking with comcast tech support and i was given the impression that it's now being planned that you have to get a new box and even the motorola owners will have to get a new one if they want tivo. Since i have Sci Atlanta i'll have to anyhow though.

And frankly while i would have liked some of the regular Tivo's features, i was at least fine with the directvio, i had to switch to Cable DVR just now that i have moved thinking i could "tide myself over" until the comcast upgrade came out but i dont know how much longer i can last, it's already been a week and i cant take it. There's no equivalent to the season pass manager so i can never few all my first run plans, and even when i set one it doesnt totally work.

i REALLY hope they find a way to get this out (at least in my area) in early 2007.


----------



## AndrewFischer (Sep 3, 2002)

Another confirmation over that TiVo on Comcast will be delayed until at least Spring of 2007 just appeared at DSL reports.

http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/80430

Nothing official but Comcast employees do post over there.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

morac said:


> I'm pretty sure that $5 a month more than what you'd normally pay for Comcast's DVR which in my area is $9.95 a month, which would make the TiVo Comcast service $15/month. This puts it on par with TiVo's 2 year plan except in that case you own the TiVo box which is a plus (though Comcast will replace it's DVR for free if it breaks so it could be a minus).


What I meant, and maybe I wasn't clear enough, is that IIRC, Comcast makes you have a certain tier of service to be able to rent the DVR. So, even forgetting about the cost of HDTiVO and a HD TV for the moment, while I would not have the TiVo fees from TiVo, in addition to the 9.95+5 from Comcast, I would have to jump from ~$10/mo to about $50/mo in Comcast Service.

Plus, if I did this, and deactivated my pre-price increase SAs, and then for whatever reason the comcast thing doesn't work out, I would have to reactivate a TiVo box at the new prices.

It's just too much to think about right now.....


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

mphare said:


> Will the Comcast DVR with TiVo Service suffer form the same maladies as the DirecTV DVR with Tivo Service (i.e. no supported networking, MRV, HMO). Will they even be hackable?
> 
> Will capacity upgrades be possible?


Comcast execs specifically stated last year at CES2006 that not all Tivo features would be available.

I think it is prudent to think of the Tivo port to the Moto and SciAtl boxes as a Tivo lite in the same mode as Directv Tivos.

Benefit to the consumer is they get it for less price, and if they want full Tivo features, they can move up to a DT or an S3.

Benefit to Tivo is that they have million more eyeballs, and potential advertising revenues (of course, cablecos are going to get a substantial cut of those advertsiing dollars if they are going to allow such features.)


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

spincut said:


> as i had said earlier in the thread i was talking with comcast tech support and i was given the impression that it's now being planned that you have to get a new box and even the motorola owners will have to get a new one if they want tivo. Since i have Sci Atlanta i'll have to anyhow though.
> QUOTE]
> 
> If you currently use SA equipment you can't change to Motorola unless your whole local cabe company switch to motorola.
> ...


----------



## spincut (Oct 12, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> spincut said:
> 
> 
> > as i had said earlier in the thread i was talking with comcast tech support and i was given the impression that it's now being planned that you have to get a new box and even the motorola owners will have to get a new one if they want tivo. Since i have Sci Atlanta i'll have to anyhow though.
> ...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

spincut said:


> ajwees41 said:
> 
> 
> > ......welll it's all enveloped by comcast now, there is no local cable company, they just keep the ex-tw areas on those boxes, and the past comcast area to continue on them.
> ...


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

spincut said:


> ......but that's not really what i was talking about, but rather how whether you own one or the other i'm getting the impression that you'll probably have to get a new box regardless and that it likely wont be a simple software update, at least that's what they said when i called asking about it.





> _from engadgethd.com:_
> TiVo has to write their software to not only work with the Motorola hardware and Comcast network, but also to integrated with other Comcast services such as VOD and "TV Navigator". *To top it all off the software is to be deployed via a download without ever requiring a visit from the cable guy for those who already have a Comcast DVR.*





> _from arstechnica.com:_
> Rather than add CableCard support to their line-up, Comcast will first be offering upgrades to select existing Comcast DVR users, including users of the Motorola 6412 High-Definition DVR (34xx and 64xx models are expected to support the upgrade). For an additional monthly fee that has not yet been revealed, *Comcast customers will be able to download TiVo software onto their existing set-top box DVRs.*


 --


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

Justin Thyme said:


> Has more information emerged in the last 6 months about what standards are being written to? But they do run on top of some layer so that the Cableco can force download some other application. This is Opencable's download spec which was finalized in October, right?


No, I wouldn't think so.

Sounds from the articles like that's being handled by the TVWorks "TV Navigator" middleware app.

TVNav was what Comcast (and ... wait for it ... Cox) aquired in their purchase of Liberate. It's an 'OnRamp to OCAP' solution. I've also heard it described as OCAP-Lite.

Basically, it's a middleware layer that provides a very similar environment as OCAP. However, it's more lightweight so it can run on existing deployed boxes that couldn't run OCAP (or would struggle with it). In theory, apps written for TVNav should be (mostly) compatible with OCAP (in that hope-and-pray middleware kinda way).

It gives cable companies a way to start migrating towards OCAP without going whole-hog (and without ditching existing STBs).

Now, Tivo could still be writing a native app ... and TVNav is just responsible for the dynamic loading. Or, perhaps they're writing the whole app to run under TVNav. I dunno. TVNav wasn't originally intended for heavy-weight apps like guides and DVR software. The original intgent was more ITV apps like polls or interactive advertising ... whatever.

However, Comcast's GuideWorks group is migrating their guide towards TVNav (and then OCAP) ... and the Cox / Gemstar deal calls for a TVNav -> OCAP migration for their guide.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

dt_dc said:


> Sounds from the articles like that's being handled by the TVWorks "TV Navigator" middleware app.


I can confirm that is correct.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi:
When Comcast/Tivo talk about an additional $5 per month for service, is that on top of the digital/HD/DVR cost that I'm already paying? I already pay "extra" for the DVR and HD options. Will the Tivo functionality (such as it is) be on top of that? Or, are you guys taling about an extra 5$ for DVR service (which happens to be Tivo, at some point)?

And, if so, does that mean that, in general, Comcast's DVR option will go up $5, overall?

Thanks.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

brebeans said:


> Hi:
> When Comcast/Tivo talk about an additional $5 per month for service, is that on top of the digital/HD/DVR cost that I'm already paying? I already pay "extra" for the DVR and HD options. Will the Tivo functionality (such as it is) be on top of that? Or, are you guys taling about an extra 5$ for DVR service (which happens to be Tivo, at some point)?
> 
> And, if so, does that mean that, in general, Comcast's DVR option will go up $5, overall?
> ...


Comcast has not released any actual details of how they will charge. all the posts here are speculation. but basically the consensus of the moment is we think it will be an extra 5$ a month charge on top of the usual DVR charge


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Comcast has not released any actual details of how they will charge. all the posts here are speculation. but basically the consensus of the moment is we think it will be an extra 5$ a month charge on top of the usual DVR charge


Comcast says "a modest monthly fee", and this forum volunteered to be the focus group, and decided that $5 is "modest". Wonder if Comcast monitors this site for feedback. How about lets agree on a $0.05 fee to be "modest", and see if Comcast takes the bait.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

brebeans said:


> Hi:
> When Comcast/Tivo talk about an additional $5 per month for service, is that on top of the digital/HD/DVR cost that I'm already paying? I already pay "extra" for the DVR and HD options. Will the Tivo functionality (such as it is) be on top of that? Or, are you guys taling about an extra 5$ for DVR service (which happens to be Tivo, at some point)?
> 
> And, if so, does that mean that, in general, Comcast's DVR option will go up $5, overall?
> ...


Comcast's box with MS s/w isn't bad at all and currently costs $11.95 monthly. TiVo Service would undoubtedly be on top of that. Would it be worth it?

I'd try the TiVo version as long as I could drop it at any time. That's the best thing about Cable DVR's; no commitment, no obligation, and no maintenance!


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

I posted some info, pics, and thoughts on the Comcast-Motorola-TiVo here:
http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-01/the-comcast-motorola-tivo-ces/

I probably know more than I posted, but either it didn't fit well into my sections or I was just too tired to cover it.


----------



## Packy (Nov 2, 2002)

davezatz said:


> I posted some info, pics, and thoughts on the Comcast-Motorola-TiVo here:
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-01/the-comcast-motorola-tivo-ces/
> 
> I probably know more than I posted, but either it didn't fit well into my sections or I was just too tired to cover it.


Nice details in your article, thanks!!


----------



## 1999cobra (Nov 10, 2005)

I have had Directv for 12 years -

I switched to Comcast - Comcast is new to the area, Vermont (bought out old Adelphia junk) Here's is what I was promised at sign up (sales pitch) - all my locals in HD, Tivo service within two months, phone service within two months, On demand current for all my channels.

Here's what I got -

Old broken down Altlantic Scientific boxes DVR's (Well used), Only one HD local channel, No on demand for the local channels (not capable) only on demand is movies and premium channels, No tivo anytime soon as the new Tivo/Comcast software only works with Motorola boxes and the phone service is now determined to be six months to a year out.

After being extremely ANGRY I called CS at Comcast and here is what they told me: Comcast (in Vermont) can not broadcast to Motorola boxes because the "Head Unit" would have to be changed. Adelphia used a "Head Unit" that works with Scientific boxes. CS rep stated - "We have NO intentions of switching out any of our current epuipment anytime soon and if we do it will be two to three years out, therefore no Tivo in this area" She went on to say that the "Head Unit" will not be changed as it is "Too Expensive and why should they".

I lodged my complaint based upon the empty promises I received at sign up here was her response: "Well maybe you should switch back to DirecTv" -

Here is my response - DONE!!!!

So I am switching back to DirecTv - PEOPLE NEED TO KNOW...Comcast ='s BullSh!t!!!

Sorry for the long post...


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

I feel your frustration. From what hear, we are spoiled here on the West Coast. I've never had any problems with Comcast, whether it is cable, Internet, or voice. Look at the bright side: your HD package will be HUGE in a few months.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

1999cobra said:


> ...PEOPLE NEED TO KNOW...Comcast ='s BullSh!t!!!...


That would be your experience. Perhaps not everyone's. It's unfortunately somewhat common to get wrong info from a Comcast CSR. Sorry that happened, though. Sometimes you just gotta vent! But hey, it's just TV.

Oh, yea, my Mom lives up there. She had the same lousy service from Adelphia.


----------



## 1999cobra (Nov 10, 2005)

Agreed 100% it's about the area and the attitude of the people in this area. 

It was not like this in MA. Comcast in MA was decent - As stated- I'm warning people about Comcast in Vermont specifically, I think I made that clear in my header ...

I am not from here and am planning a move out of here in the next year year and a half - In a nut shell I hate Vermont...


----------



## JDguy (Jan 16, 2006)

davezatz said:


> I posted some info, pics, and thoughts on the Comcast-Motorola-TiVo here:
> http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2007-01/the-comcast-motorola-tivo-ces/
> 
> I probably know more than I posted, but either it didn't fit well into my sections or I was just too tired to cover it.


Thanks for the pictures and review.

What do others think? Is this really Tivo? Or is this Tivo branding and sounds on a Comcast box?

IMHO, "its not tivo unless its tivo". Seems to be missing a lot of what makes tivo worth paying for lately: Web based recordings, networking, TTG, podcasts, etc.


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

JDguy said:


> Thanks for the pictures and review.
> 
> What do others think? Is this really Tivo? Or is this Tivo branding and sounds on a Comcast box?
> 
> IMHO, "its not tivo unless its tivo". Seems to be missing a lot of what makes tivo worth paying for lately: Web based recordings, networking, TTG, podcasts, etc.


It's certainly more of a Tivo than the HDVR2 ever was.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

formulaben said:


> It's certainly more of a Tivo than the HDVR2 ever was.


In what way(s)? Please elaborate ...


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

The HDVR2 had USB ports that were never activated. While it did utilize the basic Tivo software, most of the "FULL" features were never activated. All the good stuff that standalone S2 users can do now, the HDVR2 could not (HMO, Tivo-to-go, etc.) because DirecTV didn't want it's users to have them...for some unknown reason. The Moto box will have the same basic features the HDVR2 had, but the firewire port "should" be available and Comcast has expressed their willingness to allow future enhancements such as networking, remote scheduling, etc.


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

davezatz said:


> The TiVo software is not running on OCAP.


I'm confused...is it or isn't it?

*http://community.livejournal.com/tivolovers/408326.html*

...not that I really know if I care.


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

formulaben said:


> I'm confused...is it or isn't it?
> 
> *http://community.livejournal.com/tivolovers/408326.html*
> 
> ...not that I really know if I care.


Hey Formulaben, is that Ayrton Senna in your avatar? Sorry to go offtopic.

On topic, could we use the Firewire port on Comcast boxes for external harddrives?


----------



## spincut (Oct 12, 2004)

i called comcast yet again and yet again a different person said that they would be swapping in new hardware for the tivo release with expanded hard drives and such.

also, i dont know how it was in VA, maybe it was cause it was adelphia, but as someone in a converting from Time Warner area i'm also impatient but they so far seem to have a much better timeframe, with a switch to the Motorolas maybe sometime in spring or early summer (so at least i can wait with something other than the horrid Scientific Atlanta) and claim to have the tivo service ready (with new boxes for it according to them) by august, which is actually quite a bit longer than i expected to wait once i dumped my directv tivo back in december, but if i can get the motorola in the next couple months i may be able to tolerate it.


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

andydumi said:


> Hey Formulaben, is that Ayrton Senna in your avatar?


Affirmative! It's too bad we didn't get to see Senna and Schuey battle for the entire '94 (and 95, and 96) season.


----------



## dt_dc (Jul 31, 2003)

formulaben said:


> I'm confused...is it or isn't it?
> 
> *http://community.livejournal.com/tivolovers/408326.html*
> 
> ...not that I really know if I care.


The Comcast Tivo software is designed to run under the TVWorks TVNav middleware. TVNav is similar to OCAP, and indeed is designed to be an 'OnRamp to OCAP' for cable companies.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4780360&&#post4780360
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4765483&&#post4765483
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4761039&&#post4761039
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4726818&&#post4726818


----------



## richsadams0324 (Jan 27, 2007)

Just bumping this thread to see if anyone has heard any more news about Comcast/TiVo rollout. 

We're in Portland, OR. and just returned Comcast's DT DVR and reinstalled our S2 TiVo for now. The Comcast DVR's programming pales by comparison to TiVo. We were thinking about upgrading to an S3 but will wait until we know more about the Comcast/TiVo effort.

Cheerz!


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

richsadams0324 said:


> The Comcast DVR's programming pales by comparison to TiVo.


Leading understatement of 2007! The MotoTivo can't come soon enough... 

I wonder if DirecTV will ever come to their senses.


----------



## 1999cobra (Nov 10, 2005)

Well - the Comcast product is like a a volkswagon compared to a top of the line Lexus...

However, the HR20 700's are pretty sweet I have two with the upgraded software and they are the NUTS...

I like them and the capabilities much more than the Tivo unit... and I have a Tivo HR10-250 ...

Sctually anyone that wants to buy my HR10-250 it's for sale and it comes with the original box ... let me know email [email protected].


----------

